# Prices ??



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I know this has been gone over and over but now I have an outlet for goat cheese 
feta and chevre for sure so how much do you charge??


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

I get $1.50 per ounce for cheve, and $2.00 per ounce for feta.

Autumn


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

I sell all my cheeses for $1/oz more with herbs etc.

Christy


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Ditto the $1/oz, but if your market will support a higher prices by all means do it, the last thing you want to do is under cut yourself, barely break even, and be a miserable cheesemaker.  
Megan


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Average $8.00 a pound here.


patty


----------

